Ask HN: Anyone interested in connecting with a mentor? - pan_w
======
pan_w
Mentors has had a significant impact on my life. To continue the cycle, I’d
like to make myself available to all of you.

A little about me: I have experience working on startups and in innovation
centers with a background in computer science. I’m currently based in NYC, but
I also spend a lot of time in SF. I’ve travelled most of the Europe, Asia, and
the U.S. After college, I actually took 6 months off to couch surf through
Europe, which partially inspired me to do this. Learn more about me at
panw.weebly.com

Given my background, I believe I could be helpful to anyone who is involved
with a startup, still in college, or involved with tech (getting involved or
already involved). However, I am open to speaking to anyone.

Snapchat me @ pan-w

------
nickwhite917
I am highly interested in the opportunity of becoming a mentee.

I am a recent graduate, and now CS Grad student whose focus is on web
development and database systems. I'm based in sunny Cleveland, Ohio.

I am starting my first company and am looking to share my enthusiasm with, as
well as learn from, a mentor.

Please follow the link in my profile for my personal page.

------
blast20
I’m interested in becoming a mentee.

I like to think my life story is interesting and I'll be interesting to work
with. Always been interested in business and entrepreneurship. Dropped out of
college while studying computer science decided programming wasn't for me at
the time. Somehow ended up playing poker professionally for a year and
starting a screen printing business. During that time, started getting back
into software development on my own. Ended up with a good salaried job.

However, the drive in me to be an entrepreneur never died. I’m always working
on some type of side project and I'm very well read.

Find my email in my profile

------
partisan
That's a great offer.

I've always found my mentoring relationships to have developed organically,
but I am sure that starting from a set of common interests is just as good.

I wonder if there is or should be a couchsurfing for mentorship?

------
angry-hacker
If you want to mentor semi homeless man without future...

~~~
pan_w
As I mentioned, I'm open to connecting with anyone. I would definitely have a
more positive outlook cause you'll have a future regardless if you want to,
you don't really have a choice haha. Feel free to Twitter DM (@_panw) or email
me (panw@outlook.com).

------
kzisme
I've always been interested in finding a mentor with at least a few years of
experience over me (recent grad).

As I'm working in my first job out of school a mentor would be a nice thing to
have.

My email is in my profile if anyone is interested.

------
arjunhm
I am graduate student from New York. I am looking for a mentor who can help me
to monetize my idea and scale up my startup, which i started with couple of my
friends. please contact me at arjunhmuralidharan@gmail.com

------
leojg
Hi there, I don't know if this is the right place to ask but... what does a
mentor is supposed to do?

I, as a developer/"wannabe entrepreneur" have never had something that I could
call a "mentor"... maybe the boss of my first job, but I didn't see him as a
guiding force in my career.

What should a mentor do? How do I interact with one? I mean, I send him a
piece of code for reviewing? Tell him or her about what I did that day?

Hope my questions are not too rude/off topic.

Thanks a lot!

~~~
pan_w
I think this is a great question. I don't think there is a definitive
description for a mentor. It could mean many things to different people.

To me a mentor is someone who is interested in helping me, I have a good
relationship with and cares about my growth.

How you two go about doing those things will be entirely up to you. For
example, maybe you two have some frequency of checkins or interact on a need
basis. This could be over plain old chatting, code review, or playing a game.
As long as there are thought out topics to discuss and a medium that makes
people comfortable.

------
employee123
I am really interested in becoming a mentee.

I am a front-end developer and been coding for about 3 years now, I am
currently looking to learn CS basics and transition to a software engineer.
I'm looking for a mentor who can guide me through the path and give me useful
advice.

Thanks in advance :)

------
aminozuur
I am a developer from Amsterdam, trying to build a video-chat platform. I
would love to chat to anyone about anything. DM me on twitter @aminozuur or
see email amin@eftegarie.com

------
nyddle
I'm interested in becoming a mentee. Right now I'm about to launch a call
center SaaS on top of twilio (I'm a developer) and would appreciate any
help/advice.

My skype/email: nyddle/nyddle@gmail.com

------
chainzz
Hey im very interested. It would be nice if you could contact me at
david.b@iquitmanagement.com

------
pan_w
Thanks for your messages and emails. I was only expecting a few people, but
this is awesome.

Looks like y'all don't like Snapchat lol. What would be the best platform for
us to connect (Slack, Twitter DM, FB DM)?

~~~
anotheryou
Snapchat is so agressive with permissions, I really wanted to try it but
didn't want to install it. I'd prefer slack, but FB and skype (or XMPP) would
also work :)

------
superflit
If you feeling like mentoring someone that is coachable and is willing to get
better. Have a shot at me. my email is in my profile.

Tl;dr: 15 years as sysop and 5 as python Django looking to change places

------
e_py
Hi there! I would love to have someone to give me some career advice. I have
been working for less than 2 years and still don't know what I would like to
do in the future.

------
RUG3Y
I desperately need a mentor. Such people are difficult to find.

~~~
pan_w
Feel free to Twitter DM (@_panw) or email me (panw@outlook.com)

~~~
RUG3Y
Wow, thank you! I will email soon.

------
pan_w
Also, if anyone might be interested in being a mentor, please let me know. The
more the merrier.

~~~
soboleiv
I do.

My technical focus: Backend technologies / Multithreading / Java Also I'm very
much into sales / marketing lately.

